# How To Tell....



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Okay here's possibly a stupid question: 

How does one tell when the fillet knife (haven't upgraded to an electric one yet...should we) is sharp after cleaning a mess of fish and sharpening/prepping for the next fillet-o-thon? 

We have an electric sharpener and one of those hand held jobber-dos...but what is the true test to say yep the knife is sharp and ready for the next fillet-o-thon... -Ov- -Ov-


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

I usually sharpen mine when the knife pulls the meat away instead of slicing through it or when I find I am sawing on the fish more then cutting it. I've never used a "good" knife sharpener but the sharpner I do use usually gets me through about 20 fish on my fillet knife. My electric fillet knife I've never sharpened but it hasn't had near as much use as my regular knife. I don't think you have to sharpen them as often since the knife is doing most of the work and not you.


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

Let the knife tell you. If your cuts are laborous and not getting the cut you want then time to sharpen. I use a stone and light oil for my pocket knifes, kitchen, and fillet knifes (all cut like a razor) and sharpen after every use or two depending on what I am using them for. kinda anal but I have had a couple "accidents" with ill prepared knifes.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I will sharpen my fillet knife once or twice during a Perch filleting marathon.
I use a ceramic sharpener on my fillet knife.


----------



## wyoguy (Mar 4, 2010)

If you guys didn't catch so many fish your knife wouldn't get dull. I haven't had to sharpen mine all year! I have used one of the small ceramic things to touch up the blade like Grandpa said, but when it gets bad I try to find a pro, or buy a new knife.


----------

